# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة الباقة الهولندية  Canal Digitaal NL  بتاريخ  25-09-2012

## Fannan1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شفرة الباقة الهولندية بتاريخ  25-09-2012* *
اسم الباقة* *Canal Digitaal NL * 
القمر *ASTRA 19,2°E 
النظام Irdeto2* *
البروفايد 062200  * الاندكس 06 
الشفرة  *4AB7449E3A4440C1278D93F691D64801  الشفرة الشغالة على هذه الانواع فقط*  *Iota kappa lambda *  *7D40EF5161509B40F990306FB226B87D  في امان الله*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

